# Lindsay Lohan Vor Verzweiflung ritzt sie sich



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan Vor Verzweiflung ritzt sie sich

Zuerst sah es so aus, als würde die Zeit im Knast für Lindsay Lohan halbwegs erträglich werden. Doch jetzt fanden die Wärter sie mit Schnitten auf den Armen und bewachen sie rund um die Uhr.


Zuerst sah es so aus, als würde die Zeit im Knast für Lindsay Lohan halbwegs erträglich werden. Doch jetzt fanden die Wärter sie mit Schnitten auf den Armen und bewachen sie rund um die Uhr.
Anzeige

Eigentlich sollte Lindsay Lohan (24) froh sein, dass ihre Haftstrafe von ursprünglich 90 Tagen fast jeden Tag weiter schrumpft. Aktuell soll sie nur noch 14 Tage hinter Gittern sitzen. Doch auch mit dieser sehr milden Strafe kommt das Starlet nicht klar: Die Gefängniswärter entdeckten laut „mirror.co.uk“ Schnittwunden auf Lohans Armen.

„Sie machen sich Sorgen wegen der Wunden an ihren Armen und überlegen, ihr die Toilettenartikel wegzunehmen. Sie wollen kein Risiko eingehen, weil sie sehr verletzlich ist. Aber sie sind sich nicht sicher, ob die Wunden von jetzt sind oder aus der Zeit in der Entzugsanstalt, bevor sie ins Gefängnis kam. Auf jeden Fall sehen sie sehr verdächtig aus“, verriet angeblich eine Quelle.

Anscheinend ritzt Lindsay sich in die Haut, um den Seelenschmerz durch körperlichen Schmerz zu überdecken. Oder ist es eine Finte, um womöglich noch schneller aus dem Gefängnis entlassen zu werden? In jedem Fall schaut ihr nun rund um die Uhr jemand auf die Finger, um schnell eingreifen zu können, sollte sich die Insassin 24097527 wieder selbst verletzen wollen. Zum Glück hat Richterin Marsha Revel angeordnet, dass die Schauspielerin direkt nach der Entlassung aus dem Gefängnis erneut eine Entzugsanstalt aufsuchen muss – so besteht zumindest die geringe Chance darauf, dass Lindsay auch seelisch geholfen wird.

*Jetze mach Ich mir ersthaft Sorgen um Lindsay ...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

tja, so wird das nix  Danke fürs Posten der Nachrichten...


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## GPOC (23 Juli 2010)

hmm die Frau ist doch einfach nur noch ein Wrack


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Juli 2010)

Die paar Tage wird sie wohl mal überstehen können!


----------



## krawutz (24 Juli 2010)

Wie würde der geBILDete Leser sagen : Einfach nich injurieren.:WOW:


----------

